# Sharmie's Birthday!



## Sean Beeson (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sharmie! (Oct. 8)

He told me earlier that he was 92. I have a feeling he might be a little younger than that.

Time for me to bake a large hollow cake...


----------



## christianb (Oct 8, 2006)

who is this... "sharmie" guy???
I remember a while back we had a guy here called Lord Sharmat.
Is that the same guy?
If so... he owes me money.


cb



happybdayCS


----------



## rJames (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Craig.

Thanks for introducing me to EIS. And for being the kind of person who is always willing to help.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday man. I know you don't like these kind of announcements - oh well, blame Sean


----------



## Thonex (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Bday Craig!!!

Let's all go out to "Bob's Classy Lady" and have a sexy party -- [in Austin Power's voice] Yeah baby....

Sexy Party Music

T


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> Happy Bday Craig!!!
> 
> Let's all go out to "Bob's Classy Lady" and have a sexy party -- [in Austin Power's voice] Yeah baby....
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Craig! :smile:

R


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy birthday Craigererererer :!:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy birthday Maestro,

keep it up (while you can :wink: )


----------



## handz (Oct 8, 2006)

happy Bday!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks guys...

Margaritas fast approaching.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, happy birthday Craig! Hope you have (or had) a good one.


----------



## lux (Oct 8, 2006)

ok ok, me too, happyB Don Sharmat.


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2006)

H Birthday you old dawg!


----------



## dogforester (Oct 8, 2006)

*WOOF ! * 

Happy birthday !


----------



## Jackull (Oct 8, 2006)

Crego del feliz cumpleaños, gracias mucho por las guías iguales del sistema del intervalo. usted ahora es tan noventa tres? 

jackULL


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 8, 2006)

:mrgreen:   Happy Birthday Craig!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Craig!

Imagine..what would we do without Craig?? No LANS dinners etc etc etc 8)


----------



## Niah (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shaman !


----------



## tobyond (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Craig, hope you have a great one!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2006)

Woof! Woof! Woof!! Woof!!!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday dawg


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy B-day Craig!!!  

My jukebox dedication to you on this special day is the classic (orchestral version of...) "who let the dawgs out".


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 8, 2006)

"After all, what are birthdays? Here today, gone tomorrow..." - Eeyore


----------



## Brian Ralston (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Craig!


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Waywyn (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Craig,

little bit late again but: Happy Birthday!!

.. and also thanks for introducing me to EIS!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Craig. You don't look a day over 87 IMO


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Craig! Happy Birthday! :wink: 

I hope you get more 90 years of life :mrgreen:


----------



## Toxeen (Oct 9, 2006)

Another one late but not least: Happy Birthday, Craig and all the best for the next year


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow!

I never expected such a nice response. Thanks fellows, it helps with getting older. My only concern is with the niceities we start to look like that other forum, Marsdy's Gerbal excluded.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 9, 2006)

THAT'S A HAMSTER!!!!

I said Mr Hamster would return one day and he has.

No stinking gerbil will ever make an appearence in any of my posts.... EVER!!!


----------



## madbulk (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Craig.


----------



## ComposerDude (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Craig!

-Peter


----------

